# Wanted...Thudbuster seatpost unit - 31.6mm dia.



## andyt414 (25 Jan 2018)

Wanted...Thudbuster seatpost unit - 31.6mm dia


----------



## vickster (25 Jan 2018)

andyt414 said:


> Wanted...Thudbuster seatpost unit - 31.6mm dia


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/cane-creek-thudbuster-quadra-lt-seatpost/rp-prod6208

Or if a second hand one, there's a wanted forum


----------



## mrandmrspoves (1 Feb 2018)

Suntour make a similar product to the Thudbuster - the SP12 NCX.

This uses a coil spring under compression to adjust the sensitivity and allow for different weight riders.
A lot cheaper than a Cane Creek - not as heavy duty but may be an alternative.


----------

